# Trimming the mane; Does it affect growth differently in horses?



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Just a random question that popped in my mind after really looking at my geldings mane a few minutes ago...


I trimmed the dead ends off my geldings mane about a month and a half ago... (didn't want to ,because I like his mane long, but my friend pointed out that she trimmed her horses mane once every three months and her horses mane is over two feet long)... anyway, I cut about hanf an inch off his mane... and it just looked really short... which it's really not...

But now I've noticed that since I trimmed it (and his mane has been at the same length for the past year) it's grown out almost two inches and even looks thicker...


However, I've also noticed that every time I trim the dead ends of my mares mane, it takes forever to grow back... last time I trimmed her mane, I took about a centimeter off and it took almost three months to grow just that back out... I measured and kept record.


So... that brings me back to my question... does trimming really affect different horses like that? Why?


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I would think it would be something nutritional... but I'm not sure. Are both your horses on same feed schedule/type?


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My horses get the exact same thing when I do feed grain... right now, they're just on pasture 24/7... Speaking of which, my mare tends to gain weight faster than my gelding... he stays in a fairly 'fit' condition when out to pasture with no riding, whereas she fattens up really fast... lol. Guess she's an easier keeper, but my boy is a very easy keeper too...


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

As far as I am aware trimming doesn't affect growth in humans or horses. I looked it up once and could only find information stating that it was not true. Hair is not like a tree (where the leaves grow out of the end of branches). Hair is not continually nourished through the follicle - for all intents and purposes its dead. 

Different horses mains will grow at different speeds and in different ways, just like humans. Your horses main could look thicker as its even, or because you are taking good care of it. Also, as people generally pull mains and not trim them, the main will thicker if you are not ripping hairs out.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

But at the same time, wouldn't the nutrition and genetics affect the growth? I know that with people who don't get good nutrition, their hair usually looks really... bad... compared to people who do get proper nutrition and stuff...

I just got to thinking about that earlier... 


I've also always heard that your hair will grow faster (and my hair has proven this time and time again) the first few months after a trim, and if your hair isn't trimmed, then it'll get to a certain length and pretty much stop growing (once again, my hair has proven this time and time again).


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, thats why I was leaning toward the food... but since you say they get the same food it could just be the mares genes. some horses manes get very very long with little care, others have almost a mohawk their whole life... nutrition and genes are all that i can think of that would effect it directly. Obviously there are products that you can use, too. Coconut oil I think is supposed to help hair growth...


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

Depends on what time of the month you cut it. If its the growing of the moon it will grow faster.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Saskia said:


> As far as I am aware trimming doesn't affect growth in humans or horses.


_
I disagree, my hair always grows quicker after I get it cut, as does my horses tail._


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

> Depends on what time of the month you cut it. If its the growing of the moon it will grow faster.


What do you mean?


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Your hair grows faster if you trim it. So I would assume that a horses would to. But in horses it takes a long time for hair to grow. Its like 10 months for a peice of hair to grow in the tail. Nutrition will be part of it. As for the moon... it could be... 
different things do different stuff in the cycles of the moon. =)


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> Your hair grows faster if you trim it. So I would assume that a horses would to.


Yep, that's why people always say if you want your hair to grow faster you should get a trim. I know I keep my mare's mane short (banding length) and every 2 weeks I have to take off about 1/2" to keep it at the length I like. 

Biotin is known to help hair growth (and nails in humans - hooves in horses). Sier's on it for her hooves so it probably has something to do with her fast hair growth. Hhaha.


----------

